# RAP



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

yah well, here i see a lot of people with great and variate music taste, but i really dont see anyone talking bout hip hop, rap, trip hop or anything around that style, so it got me thinking.
are you those dudes who keep up with the R.A.P. shit, or the ones who think the only rap is the one on mtv, the ones who will listen to it but wont give it much importance or the ones who just dont give a fuck?

i personally love rap, specially latino shit.
heres some great shit...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHVvxbyqZhs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEGcBDoWTgo

what do you think about rap?


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

I love R&B, Reggae, Some Rap etc. Cuz im that *****


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> I love R&B, Reggae, Some Rap etc. Cuz im that *****



+Infinity

For me its more or less 90's Hip-Hop, Underground Shit, R&B Shit (I have a soft spot for stuff like Xscape, 112, and Mary J.), and the like.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

i never understood why people put rap, R&B and reggae in the same category. its like putting country, rock and folk together.

what rap do you like?


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Off topic. I tried you use the N-word in my furst post but got this ---->(*****)
What the? A brotha cant say the N word here.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

fuck that shit! i listen to the spoken words of rhythmatic African american poets backed by a musical melody and great drums


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> Off topic. I tried you use the N-word in my furst post but got this ---->(*****)
> What the? A brotha cant say the N word here.



you also can't say *****  (white term)


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> +Infinity
> 
> For me its more or less 90's Hip-Hop, Underground Shit, R&B Shit (I have a soft spot for stuff like Xscape, 112, and Mary J.), and the like.



i never got the '90s music or '80s music shit. dude, back in the 90 there was both shitty and good rap, just like today. its as dumb as saying i like 80s metal, you could be talking bout motley crew or napalm death.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been listening to these albums recently while driving.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnOkyzHSJJs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAlRUZ8Bozo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-23aCJSJV8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQxIhyrRGt8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwBRkN9__uc


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> I love R&B, Reggae, Some Rap etc. Cuz im that *****





Rytes said:


> you also can't say *****  (white term)



I was like, the fuck when i saw it but o well. Back to music.


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> fuck that shit! i listen to the spoken words of rhythmatic African american poets backed by a musical melody and great drums


did you knew a white man is considered african american if he was born in africa and taken to the USA?


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

i'll listen to it all, even Gucci... I don't if it's not "underground" , if I can bop my head to it, it's alright in my book.

Kid Cudi is what i've been listening to A LOT lately
also Drake, this dude is the shit!


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> did you knew a white man is considered african american if he was born in africa and taken to the USA?



I did, which why I love to pretend to be offended when someone says I am african american "THE FUCK YO? IM BLACK!"


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

shit man, now im confused...


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

quayza said:


> I was like, the fuck when i saw it but o well.


people take this racism shit way too seriously. usually when i say this most black people give me the "WE'VE SUFFERED" SPEECH, but i honestly think if we just dont give it so much attention, eventually the old racist fucks will die and everything will be fine


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 6, 2010)

ok, back to music...
WHO LOVES CYPRESS HILL!!!!!!!


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

mpcaap said:


> i never got the '90s music or '80s music shit. dude, back in the 90 there was both shitty and good rap, just like today. its as dumb as saying i like 80s metal, you could be talking bout motley crew or napalm death.



So true... remember Ma$e? But it's more about being nostalgic in my case rather than "90's Hip Hop > New Hip Hop". Speaking of good rap... LUPE FIASCO'S NEW ALBUM IS COMING OUT IN A FEW MONTHS, it's gonna be nice as fuck.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> So true... remember Ma$e? But it's more about being nostalgic in my case rather than "90's Hip Hop > New Hip Hop". Speaking of good rap... LUPE FIASCO'S NEW ALBUM IS COMING OUT IN A FEW MONTHS, it's gonna be nice as fuck.



Ma$e a preacher now right?


LUPE!!


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Ma$e a preacher now right?
> 
> 
> LUPE!!



Yeah, he was weak as a rapper so that's irrelevant. It seems you find the Lord when either your career tanks or you end up in jail .


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> Yeah, he was weak as a rapper so that's irrelevant. It seems you find the Lord when either your career tanks or you end up in jail .



Oh Lawd


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 6, 2010)

Colt45 and 2 zigzags,  baby that's all I need.  I don't know about youguys but that's all I fuckin need...


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Feb 6, 2010)

The lack of Del , Mos Def and Jurassic 5 is disturbing.

Also, one of my favorite new finds, Giant Panda.


----------



## Takun (Feb 6, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> The lack of Del , Mos Def and Jurassic 5 is disturbing.
> 
> Also, one of my favorite new finds, Giant Panda.






Okay only one had him on it but still, he's on one 

Plus Dan the Automator.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

No one knows B.O.B? or Wale? J5 got boring to me and Mos has been disapointing me.


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

Do me a favour.

Stop speaking like a fucktard.


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Do me a favour.
> 
> Stop speaking like a fucktard.



Well then kind sir, I shall say this in a most eloquent fashion... SHUT THA FUCK UP! 

/sarcasm

Rytes: Yeah, i'm down with Wale but I don't know B.O.B. I'm searching him up right now.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> Rytes: Yeah, i'm down with Wale but I don't know B.O.B. I'm searching him up right now.



http://www.bobatl.com/


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 6, 2010)

in my opinion rap is  no music... just like hip hop. IMHO it just plain sucks!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 6, 2010)

Given a choice between listening to hiphop or listening to someone rake their claws down a chalkboard, I'll take the chalkboard.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Given a choice between listening to hiphop or listening to someone rake their claws down a chalkboard, I'll take the chalkboard.



Can't fool us, your blackness won't allow it


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Can't fool us, your blackness won't allow it



Excuse me but don't you have to pick up your welfare check to buy more (C)rap CD's



:smug:


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Excuse me but don't you have to pick up your welfare check to buy more (C)rap CD's
> 
> 
> 
> :smug:



Buy? You ill? I have the internet!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> Buy? You ill? I have the internet!



Just like they typical (C)rap listener, will steal anything.


----------



## Krallis (Feb 6, 2010)

I like rap, im not really into the whole gangsta rap thing though.
However I like Run DMC, NaS, JayZ oh and an awesome song called king ring (google it)


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Just like they typical (C)rap listener, will steal anything.



***** PLEEZE.

I saw you tryin to take my car radio last night... just because we both brothas and my insurance will cover it, i'll let you keep it :3.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Feb 6, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Just like they typical (C)rap listener, will steal anything.



Fuck you too, *****. >:c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2FCpwyqbU


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 6, 2010)

It's alright on occasion, though I can't say I'm a fan of it.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> ***** PLEEZE.
> 
> I saw you tryin to take my car radio last night... just because we both brothas and my insurance will cover it, i'll let you keep it :3.



I AINT NO BROTHER 



Ak-Nolij said:


> Fuck you too, *****. >:c
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KW2FCpwyqbU



MY EARS THEY HURT


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Feb 6, 2010)

Right now my biggest inspiration is M.O.P. and Black Milk. To me Black's royally carrying the D' with pride and has that sound to back it up too. Good ol' Motown Sample Hop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sU0FmHg5WCc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKiuAyqAouw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lScOpfD0o78
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpCvnD5XdVs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMs8jGO3dgo&feature=PlayList&p=CABC10A793CD6EA5&index=0

~Ak-Nolij


----------



## Hir (Feb 6, 2010)

TDK said:


> Well then kind sir, I shall say this in a most eloquent fashion... SHUT THA FUCK UP!


You're not who I'm talking to. Go away, you're stealing my oxygen.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm of European descent and I'm still pissed about what the Romans did to us. I'm not joking. Also there's a good chance I'm of Ukranian-Canadian descent. You know, the ones that the government confiscated whatever wealth they owned and put them in internment/labor camps just for being ethnically similar to "the enemy". Do I forgive? Yes. Do I forget? Never. So why should blacks?

Part of being adopted, which I am, means feeling like you have to assimilate your new family's ways just to survive. Eventually you realize you'll never truly be one of them, and your roots to your past are severed (or at least severely damaged), so you have to create your own identity based on what you know. That's what hip-hop is and I think that's why I was always more drawn to that than pop and rock. And you're not going to get very deep into hip hop without stumbling on reggae/dancehall because of all the collaboration and crossover that goes on there, which is why people tend to lump them together.


It's sort've like how metalheads know about bands that are so obscure they have like 12 fans and end up having to break up when one of the members decides to get a real job. The rap equivalent is knowing about rappers signed to a label owned by another rapper signed to another label owned by a producer working for another label - and then that super obscure rapper starts their own label which no one fucking cares about after having a falling out with the already obscure rapper Why did I waste so many dollars and internet hours being a fan of Bone thugs n harmony when the highlight of their career these past 5 years has been getting featured on TMZ in a desperate publicity stunt with fucking K-Fed. Why.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 6, 2010)

I loathe Rap, particularly the mainstream variety which has absolutely no value, talent or skill applied to it, just like reaggaeton. Underground rap happens to be more tolerable as I've heard.


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're not who I'm talking to. Go away, you're stealing my oxygen.



Just like I steal everything else.


----------



## Rytes (Feb 6, 2010)

A bit off topic, but check this : http://board.okayplayer.com/okp.php?az=show_topic&forum=5&topic_id=2314638&mesg_id=2314638&page=


Does this guy have a point?


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> A bit off topic, but check this : http://board.okayplayer.com/okp.php?az=show_topic&forum=5&topic_id=2314638&mesg_id=2314638&page=
> 
> 
> Does this guy have a point?



That's an interesting way to look at it, he does have a point. But I believe it's all about that dreaded c-word... COMMERCIALISM. Something every so called music appreciator dreads and every record exec desires.

Lol at them talkin bad about Dylan, I always wondered why he was considered a musical genius.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2010)

Rytes said:


> A bit off topic, but check this : http://board.okayplayer.com/okp.php?az=show_topic&forum=5&topic_id=2314638&mesg_id=2314638&page=
> 
> 
> Does this guy have a point?



He does, and I've seen a lot of examples of it first hand. My old animation class had *one* black student, and of course, everyone else hated not just rap, but any music a black person does. We had to watch a bunch of stuff put together for this "animedia fest" which was not just our animation stuff, but stuff from the video students from a neighboring city. One of the music videos was a black guy singing R&B, and the minute they saw the guy's face they'd decided the video sucked even though he wasn't that bad a singer and his video was about what you'd expect from a college student. Then right after that they played this "avatant garde" crap from a white kid and everyone was like "oh wow, that was so unique, so expressive".

They'll fuckin' move the goalpost around constantly to favor their own kind - and that is how a lot of white people see it.


----------



## TDK (Feb 6, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> He does, and I've seen a lot of examples of it first hand. My old animation class had *one* black student, and of course, everyone else hated not just rap, but any music a black person does. We had to watch a bunch of stuff put together for this "animedia fest" which was not just our animation stuff, but stuff from the video students from a neighboring city. One of the music videos was a black guy singing R&B, and the minute they saw the guy's face they'd decided the video sucked even though he wasn't that bad a singer and his video was about what you'd expect from a college student. Then right after that they played this "avatant garde" crap from a white kid and everyone was like "oh wow, that was so unique, so expressive".
> 
> They'll fuckin' move the goalpost around constantly to favor their own kind - and that is how a lot of white people see it.



Damn, that's fucked up Bone. I know I would have been pretty ticked and might have called em out on it.

It's a shame that they always say this is a colorblind society yet they are the ones who can't turn the contrast down.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 6, 2010)

Glaice said:


> I loathe Rap, particularly the mainstream variety which has absolutely no value, talent or skill applied to it, just like reaggaeton. Underground rap happens to be more tolerable as I've heard.



Stop listening to the radio


----------



## torachi (Feb 6, 2010)

Its really all I listen to, specifically early 90s shit like Gangstarr, De La Soul and Mos Def, and east coast hardcore like Non-Phixion and Cage.


----------



## Delta (Feb 6, 2010)

CYNE, my friends, CYNE

oh and Jedi Mind Tricks if you like the aggressive sound.


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 6, 2010)

I like some RAP.  I couldn't get into the gansta rap too much.  I was more used to the party stuffs like from the late 80s early 90s, by artists like Heavy D and the Boyz, Salt n' Peppa, Mc Lite, Run DMC, DJ Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince, Tone Loc  and others like that.  Too many to remember or name right now lol.
If something sounds good, I'll listen to it.  I don't mind giving it a shot.

Off Topic:  Why do people who obviously don't like RAP even post comments on topics like this?  Every time someone asks "Post your favorite rapper or song, you get a bunch of people posting "It's crap!" or "it's not music" blah blah blah.  Seriously, it's getting old.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 6, 2010)

i love rap, i dont really keep up with it a whole lot, and most of the rap i listen to is more modern mainstream rap.i dig old school hip hop, but i dont listen to it much.

i like lil wyte, lil wayne, young LA, T.I., B.I.G., plies, twista, just to name a few of my favorite. the only thing is i never know who the song im listening to is by if im hearing it on the radio(thats the only thing i like the radio for, hip hop stations and classic rock stations). theres just so many songs featuring other rappers and what not that i just cant keep up.

i also like beyonce and keri hilson, and i used to listen to destinys child when i was like, 10 xD


----------



## Rytes (Feb 7, 2010)

Twylyght said:


> Off Topic:  Why do people who obviously don't like RAP even post comments on topics like this?  Every time someone asks "Post your favorite rapper or song, you get a bunch of people posting "It's crap!" or "it's not music" blah blah blah.  Seriously, it's getting old.



I wonder this too... all the time


----------



## Takun (Feb 7, 2010)

Rytes said:


> I wonder this too... all the time






Spoiler



Yenafag listens to hippyhops


----------



## Rytes (Feb 7, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yenafag listens to hippyhops



typical hyenas... always screaming like goofs, hipping and hopping


----------



## Viva (Feb 7, 2010)

I like latino hip hop. That shit is amazing. Daddy Yankee, Wisin y Yandel <3
I also love new jack swing and R&B


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 7, 2010)

The Rhymesayers label is filled with awesome artists.  Atmosphere, P.O.S., Aesop Rock, MF Doom, Brother Ali, and Dessa to name a few.

But more known guys like Mos Def, Acelyone, Jay-Z, and Common are awesome too.  There's some real awesome hip-hop out there, you just gotta look for it, like any other music.


----------



## TDK (Feb 7, 2010)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> The Rhymesayers label is filled with awesome artists.  Atmosphere, P.O.S., Aesop Rock, MF Doom, Brother Ali, and Dessa to name a few.
> 
> But more known guys like Mos Def, *Acelyone*, Jay-Z, and Common are awesome too.  There's some real awesome hip-hop out there, you just gotta look for it, like any other music.



ACELYONE! Damn he's one of my favorites from the West Coast. Know anything about MURS? I think they were both on Def Jux at one time, but idk about right now.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 7, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yenafag listens to hippyhops



THATS A BALDFACED LIE YOU GAY IOWA


FAGGGGGG


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 7, 2010)

TDK said:


> ACELYONE! Damn he's one of my favorites from the West Coast. Know anything about MURS? I think they were both on Def Jux at one time, but idk about right now.



I know MURS has been with Def Jux with RJD2.  MURS, Aceyalone and Slug all worked together on some stuff in the past.  As far as Aceyalone being part of Def Jux, I can't remember.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually like rap; but I'm more of an old school fan though :V <3


----------



## mpcaap (Feb 7, 2010)

damn, this place is filled with fucking sissies.
grow up and get a fucking life sissies.

for those who can actually appreciate some good music, El Paria...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc4pxQcChLw


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 9, 2010)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:


> Stop listening to the radio



I never listen to it, thus my ears are safe from unwanted audio taint.



mpcaap said:


> damn, this place is filled with fucking sissies.
> grow up and get a fucking life sissies.
> 
> for those who can actually appreciate some good music, El Paria...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc4pxQcChLw



Oh, right...as if insulting us because we don't like the music is going to help!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 9, 2010)

Glaice said:


> *sicks nose up* My music is more superior to whatever YOU listen to, I doubt your brain capacity can handle the music that I listen to you philistine.




:smug:


----------



## Koze (Feb 9, 2010)

ITT diaperfags dictates his superiority


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 10, 2010)

[yt]18gDUzL2mLQ[/yt]


----------

